# Feedback on air con manufacturers



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all, need a bit of feedback if possible. I'm looking at installing a multi split air con system to the house (heat and cooling). What I need is some feedback from anyone that has either air con or heat pump systems made by Vulcano or Junkers installed. I know both are owned by Bosch, so I'm thinking 'German quality', but want to take any feedback if it is out there. 

I see that the pricing of Vulcano and Junker equipment is much less than the likes of: Daikin, LG, Mitsubishi, et al. I was wondering if the difference in price was due to the fact they were manufactured here in PT. Anyhow, any experience and feedback would be appreciated, e.g. quality, noise, efficiency, etc,


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

We have daikin, Gree and Mitsubishi in the house. Multiple split systems.
we looked at the other brands but finally it came down to internal materials of the external units, stainless steel vs galvanized etc.
Price vs Quality considerations matter and by the time we had haggled the prices down the difference was only 15% or so.

HTH

Rob


----------

